# caution! ! ! There are huge changes to Doordash payments. i'm in bay area california



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Doordash on minimum wage and health benefits paid for "active hours".
But the active time of the driver is unreasonable. I had an order accepted at 6:00 pm yesterday, and it took 4 minutes to drive to the restaurant, but the restaurant was very busy, and it was not ready at 6:06, the pick-up time displayed on the app. I waited at the restaurant for about 30 minutes, the restaurant handed me the food at 6:36pm, I arrived at the customer's house 9 minutes later, and the entire order was completed at 6:45. This order took a total of 45 minutes, but when the order was completed, the "Duration" displayed on the app was only 16 minutes. I consulted doordash support and doordash said that waiting time is not counted as "active time"

There is no Doordash in driving. Does this make sense to you?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Unfortunately because it's doordash it makes perfect sense. They are notoriously tight.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> Unfortunately because it's doordash it makes perfect sense. They are notoriously tight.


That's not fair.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You are expecting fair?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

gomo said:


> That's not fair.


That's for sure.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

In California, Doordash's official explanation starts from accepting the order and delivering it to the customer's home. All are paid at minimum wage. Restaurant issues, resulting delays, waste of driver's time. The active time of the driver is not counted, which is inconsistent with the official salary payment.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Atavar said:


> You are expecting fair?


If we don't pursue basic fairness, we humans will go to slavery. Please believe in the existence of fairness and justice


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

gomo said:


> In California, Doordash's official explanation starts from accepting the order and delivering it to the customer's home. All are paid at minimum wage. Restaurant issues, resulting delays, waste of driver's time. The active time of the driver is not counted, which is inconsistent with the official salary payment.


I don't live there but can't you make more than min. wage by being choosy with your orders?


----------



## joyforjoy (Apr 21, 2021)

Restaurants got tired of customers complaining about stale food and Doordars got tired of paying for wait time. It's totally unfair. Drivers will be mad at the restaurants now.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

gomo said:


> If we don't pursue basic fairness, we humans will go to slavery. Please believe in the existence of fairness and justice


Doordash is evil, so it only concerns itself with evil things.

Only God, is good.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> I don't live there but can't you make more than min. wage by being choosy with your orders?


Now below the 70% acceptance rate. hard to get order


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

You are jumping and faulting DoorDash. Did you bother to find out if that is what the law stipulates?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

gomo said:


> Doordash on minimum wage and health benefits paid for "active hours".
> But the active time of the driver is unreasonable. I had an order accepted at 6:00 pm yesterday, and it took 4 minutes to drive to the restaurant, but the restaurant was very busy, and it was not ready at 6:06, the pick-up time displayed on the app. I waited at the restaurant for about 30 minutes, the restaurant handed me the food at 6:36pm, I arrived at the customer's house 9 minutes later, and the entire order was completed at 6:45. This order took a total of 45 minutes, but when the order was completed, the "Duration" displayed on the app was only 16 minutes. I consulted doordash support and doordash said that waiting time is not counted as "active time"
> 
> There is no Doordash in driving. Does this make sense to you?
> View attachment 688294


Uber Eats has been lowballing delivery trip duration for years.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> You are jumping and faulting DoorDash. Did you bother to find out if that is what the law stipulates?


Are you saying that "engaged time" under Prop 22 doesn't including wait time at restaurants? That seems hard to believe.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> You are jumping and faulting DoorDash. Did you bother to find out if that is what the law stipulates?


Why do you say I'm jumping? i didn't jump


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

gomo said:


> If we don't pursue basic fairness, we humans will go to slavery. Please believe in the existence of fairness and justice


I think that we are there already just by signing up on these gigs. we work hard just to afford peanut butter and jam sandwiches, everything else goes into maintaining the vehicle.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

gomo said:


> slavery





coolblk said:


> I think that we are there already just by signing up on these gigs.


Stop. Please stop.

It's not slavery.

Slaves couldn't say "**** you master", delete the slavery app, go home and play Xbox.

Do Uber/Lyft and the rest suck? Yes they suck but they're not slavery.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

gomo said:


> Now below the 70% acceptance rate. hard to get order


I’m at 13% acceptance. I get plenty of orders Cali driver


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

New2This said:


> Stop. Please stop.
> 
> It's not slavery.
> 
> ...


But they could say… “Thank you master, may I have another one…“


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Slavey isn’t the correct term. This is modern day share cropping.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

ubergrind said:


> Slavey isn’t the correct term. This is modern day share cropping.


Pay day loan. Just drive


----------

